# The Birthday Boy



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen is 5 today!!

Enjoying his doggie cake


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, my!!! What awesome pics.! I think the last one if my favorite. I love the expression on his face. He looks like such a sweet boy! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yaaaayyy!! Happy birthday Aspen!!! 

I agree. Love the last picture! Ha! The party hat! Can't believe he left it on! What a good boy. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to Aspen!!! He looks like a little puppy!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, it looks like he's laughing, he looks like a really sweet natured dog. I can't believe he didn't try to pull it off either.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Such a sweet boy! Give him big hugs for us! You know how we love the arctic breeds here....can't resist those 'smiling' faces!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Aspen! the birthdaty hat is too much! LOL


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Aspen is 5 today!!
> 
> Enjoying his doggie cake


Happy Birthday Aspen! I hope there's lot more to come! :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I just love Aspen, he's so handsome.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Man, he really did enjoy that cake. He was licking the floor for another 15 minutes after he finished it. I know it's not healthy, but once year, it's no harm. Yeah, I couldn't believe he left the hat on. He really is my gentle giant.


----------

